# Handwarmers......



## Opfoto (Jan 3, 2013)

Does anyone know if there are aftermarket handwarmers that I can install on my '06 snowblower? 

My search is coming up blank..... 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

The ones made for Cub'(MTD) should work. No? Snowblowers Direct has them.


----------



## 90trunk (Nov 30, 2013)

Opfoto said:


> Does anyone know if there are aftermarket handwarmers that I can install on my '06 snowblower?
> 
> My search is coming up blank.....
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You want to to http://hotgrips.com


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

What about battery heated gloves?

Not the cheapest, but a lot more versatile:






-or-

Cabela's Heated Performance Camo Gloves : Cabela's

And eliminate any of the hassle of wiring, or saving the wiring for lights.

* found some significantly cheaper options:

heated gloves - Walmart.com


----------

